# Fire HDX7 version 4.5.5



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got an about 2 years old (I think) HDX7. It says 3rd generation in one place I found. I'm reading a lot of posts about being on version 5.x.x but mine says up to date and no update available. I don't find anything about the new blue eased reading option anywhere on it and don't know what other features might also be missing.

Anyway, I'm tempted by their reader's edition offering and also by the current HDX8.9 and wondering 1 is there a way to get beyond 4.5.5 with mine and 2 if a 4th generation of some variety would be a good move.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The devices with 5.x.x versions are the latest HD models.  They're technically "5th generation", but generally have lesser screen quality. And they're now called Fire vs Kindle Fre. They do have micro SD card slots. The reader edition is basically the current HD8 but with the 'blue shade' feature and you get a discount if you get the bundled cover and a year of Kindle Unlimited.

The current HDX8.9 is the same as the one they've been selling all along. If you have an HDX7, the only real difference is that it's bigger. 

If you go to the help page and look at Amazon devices you'll see how they're separating them. And see what the various current OS versions are.  On the current HDs it's mostly 5.0.1 but on the reader edition it's 5.1.1. Not sure if other HDs will get an update.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB - 4.5.5 is the latest available for the older HDXs.


----------

